# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تغییر مدرسه

## arezoo17

سلام من امسال پیش دانشگاهی میرم و شاید امسال ایران نباشم 
میخواستم بدونم کنکور خارج از کشور چقدر با داخل تفاوت داره واینکه برم بهتره یا بمونم

----------


## Saeed735

کنکور خارج از کشور یکمی سخت تر از کنکور داخله....البته این چیزیه که من دیدما....

----------


## _Zari_

> کنکور خارج از کشور یکمی سخت تر از کنکور داخله....البته این چیزیه که من دیدما....


نه بابا خارج اسون تر ایرانه...رشته من ک اینطور بود بقیه رشته ها رو نمیدونم

----------


## Saeed735

> نه بابا خارج اسون تر ایرانه...رشته من ک اینطور بود بقیه رشته ها رو نمیدونم


من اونطوری ک تا حالا دیدم سوالات تجربی خارج حرفه ای تر از داخله...ولی خب چندان زیاد فرق نداره هاااا....یکمی حرفه ای تر

----------


## _Zari_

> من اونطوری ک تا حالا دیدم سوالات تجربی خارج حرفه ای تر از داخله...ولی خب چندان زیاد فرق نداره هاااا....یکمی حرفه ای تر


اره هر چی باشه چندان فرق نداره

----------


## sara8328

نه من رشته م تجربیه... خیلی از تستای خارجو زدم نسبت به داخلیا راحت ترن.

----------

